# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم البوكسات المكسورة الحمايه Cracked Box's  CRACK FOR [ MIRACLE ADVANCE ANDROID TOOL V1.2 ] - By DzCraXx 100% WORKING  Read more: http://forum.g

## Micro man82

[ *Miracle* Advance Android Tool V1.2 ] - Cracked By DzCraXx  
A Little Info about this tool   *Miracle* Advance Android Tool V1.2
--------------------------------------------  1. Connect/ReadInfo/Unlock Android All Mobile (Android)
2. Super Speed Connect in Micro Seconds
3. Root 4 Method all Generic Technology
5. Samsung MTP UNLOCK Pattern/Password/PIN NO USB DEBUG REQUIRE.
6. Remove Face Lock 
7. Remove Voice/Facelock - Comes in Most Android 4.x
8. Remove Signature Lock - comes in New Samsung Note 3 Series.
9. Remove Finger Print Lock - comes in New Samsung S5 Series
10. Batch Apk Installer - Both Internel / Externel Memories / Force Mode 
SAMSUNG Android
- No Need USB Debug Required
- Remove Pattern Unlock
- Remove Password Unlock
- Remove Pin Unlock 
Nokia Android Tool
- Added Read Info
- Rebooter - Fastboot - Normal - Cwm
- One Click Root
- Install Kitkat Launcher
- Install Google Services
- Uninstall Google Services
- Flash ClockworkMod Recovery
- x Flasher
- Flash Boot,Recovery,System,variant,Data,Cache,preload.. 
Root Tool 
- Manual Root 4 Methods (Support Wide Range of Devices)
- Smart Root Tests All Availble Exploits with one Click 
Maat Pro Editor Tool
- Read/Backup/Edit Gps.conf
- Read/Backup/Edit Hosts
- Read/Backup/Edit/Update Latest Hosts
- Read/Backup/Edit Build.Props
- Read/Backup/Edit Hw-config 
And it's all free for you...   Software Picture : http://img4.hostingpics.net/pics/238497sshot28.jpg   Miracle_Advance_Android_Tool_v1.2 - Cracked - DzCraXx الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  password : www.dhakamobile.com  MAAT_1.2_LOADER_DzCraXx الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  password : www.dhakamobile.com   * How to install and run :   1 - install Miracle_Advance_Android_Tool_v1.2 - Cracked - DzCraXx.exe 2 - copy MAAT_1.2_LOADER_DzCraXx.exe to install folder [C:\Program Files\Maat] paste 3 - Double-click MAAT_1.2_LOADER_DzCraXx.exe  N-Joy ! this fine release from DxCraXx.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك اخي ولكن يجب الحدر من هده الكراكات*

----------


## sizou

Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide.

----------


## mohamed73

> Le lien de fichier que vous avez demandé n'est pas valide.

 *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*اكتب بالعربية اخي

----------


## sizou

[QUOTE=mohamed73;80281]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*سلآم عليكم ورحمة الله تعالىآ وبركاته*   *بارك الله فيك علىآ مشاركتك وفقك الله .*  *واصل اخي ابداعاتك في انتضار كل جديد منك*  *وفقك الله*

----------


## mohamed73

[QUOTE=maroc;80290] 

> *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

 [ Miracle Advance Android Tool V1.2 ] -  Cracked By DzCraXx    
Miracle_Advance_Android_Tool_v1.2 - Cracked   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] MAAT_1.2_LOADER_DzCraXx الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   * How to install and run :   1 - install Miracle_Advance_Android_Tool_v1.2 - Cracked - DzCraXx.exe  2 - copy MAAT_1.2_LOADER_DzCraXx.exe to install folder [C:\Program Files\Maat] paste  3 -  Double-click MAAT_1.2_LOADER_DzCraXx.exe

----------


## Micro man82

عزا اخي محمد بالنسبه للانجليزيه لكن الشي الذي يجب ان اوضحه للاعضاء الكرام ان هذا الكراك له العديد من المميزات من روت , ريت فلاش, ريد فلاش والكثيييير من عمليات سوفت ريبير.والاجمل انه خالي من الفيروساتوعملية الكراك موضحه في الداونلود والروابط التي زكرتها.وفي النهايه اتمني لكم مذيدا من التقدم والنجاح.ولمنتدانا الغالي مذيدا من التطور والمشاركات الفعاله.

----------


## magic75

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم

----------


## said aghbala

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## mom1973

جزاك الله حيرا

----------

